# Mon mac s'allume tout seul!



## xavax (30 Juin 2008)

Bonjour,

Ca fait plusieurs fois que j'éteins mon mac et quand je reviens il s'est allumé tout seul! Trop bizarre. J'ai désactivé l'option de reactivation par reseau. La je ne sais plus ou chercher...

Merci pour votre aide


----------



## Sly54 (30 Juin 2008)

xavax a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Ca fait plusieurs fois que j'éteins mon mac et quand je reviens il s'est allumé tout seul! Trop bizarre. J'ai désactivé l'option de reactivation par reseau. La je ne sais plus ou chercher...
> 
> Merci pour votre aide



Bonjour,

Il y a un fil ici qui parle des allumages intempestifs. Peut être trouveras tu une solution ?


Sly54


----------

